# AUG 3rd LIVELINING W/Capt. Sam



## catman (May 28, 2001)

My bad folks. I originally posted that the trip was Sunday 7/29 when in fact the 29th is a Tuesday. Anyway the trip is booked for Sunday Aug. 3rd. Anyone interested in this date can call [email protected] 410~218~5706. Again I'm sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Is this an open invitation and what's the target? Do you have a link for the details?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

That's still good for us


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hooked~ Yes it's an open 8 hr trip pipelining spot for rock. The boat is the Katherine w/Capt. Sam. The board's home port is Chesapeake Beach. Capt Sam sails at 0600 Sharp and wants everyone on board by 0530. We don't discuss $ on the forum so call my cell @ 410~218~5706. BTW The trip is limited to the 1st six.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> That's still good for us


Glad my screw up didn't screw things up for you guys.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Well the wife booked s tubing trip for the 3rd but I'm in so that's 3 need 3 more.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> Well the wife booked s tubing trip for the 3rd but I'm in so that's 3 need 3 more.


OK ~ So it's you, Gnatman and me. I can probably get a couple from outside the board if necessary.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

catman, 

Sounds good. I found their website and it seems they're definitely in the business of putting people on the fish! I'm interested but will need to check with the better half before confirming. I'll let you know soon, thanks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hooked4Life said:


> catman,
> 
> Sounds good. I found their website and it seems they're definitely in the business of putting people on the fish! I'm interested but will need to check with the better half before confirming. I'll let you know soon, thanks.


Those that know me know that I only fish with the best. There's non better on the bay than Capt's Sam and Andy..


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Capt. Andy and his sons are a top notch bunch. We did very well in trophy season.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

A photo from the trip captain Sam ran yesterday. Fish were caught right out front again !


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

SURFNSAM I left you a vm on ya phone im interested. thanks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> Well the wife booked s tubing trip for the 3rd but I'm in so that's 3 need 3 more.


Sam please give me a call at 410~218~5706. Thanks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Still have room for 2 more.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Call this afternoon
Oball didn't c any message call Cayman if u want to go.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Sigh, I'm not going to make it. There goes my chance to catch a striped bass over 20". Do you guys go often?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hooked4Life said:


> Sigh, I'm not going to make it. There goes my chance to catch a striped bass over 20". Do you guys go often?


How often do we go? Good question. I'd like to go out w/Capt. Sam every 4 or 5 weeks but it's almost impossible to get 6 guys to commit. Lots of interest until it's time to "walk the walk". Just Sayin'.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Hooked4Life said:


> Sigh, I'm not going to make it. There goes my chance to catch a striped bass over 20". Do you guys go often?


They have a walk on page on facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/459618394175515/


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys we have room for 2 more for a total of six. Although the boat holds more 6 is perfect~ plenty of room and things don't get crazy when everyone has a fish on.

I don't like to talk $ on the forum but this time I will. The total cost per person which includes the customary 25% for the mate is $136.00. The mate works
for tips only. Anyone interested before I open the trip to outsiders?


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info, gents. I'm going to keep trying, maybe I can wear her down.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hooked4Life said:


> Thanks for the info, gents. I'm going to keep trying, maybe I can wear her down.


Don't try to wear her down. Start with a boutique of flowers from the florist . They love flowers.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys will have a blast , Capt Sam and George are awesome.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Still need 2. This is a great chance to catch a few rock. Catching them on live spot is a blast. Now's your chance.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I sent you a PM


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Big Rad said:


> I sent you a PM


Sorry but I never received it.~~~~~Never mind it's there.
J


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

catman said:


> Don't try to wear her down. Start with a boutique of flowers from the florist . They love flowers.


Duly noted. What type of rig do you bait the flowers on?

Haha.. I got the nod, still room?


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

guys I don't know how this happened but on a holiday weekend it looks like I will be sitting dockside drinking a cold one interesting change of pace when your used to fishing 3-13 times a week


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking foreward to see y'all on the 3rd hopefully we can get into some mackerel this year


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll have to brush up on my Spanish


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hooked4Life said:


> Duly noted. What type of rig do you bait the flowers on?
> 
> Haha.. I got the nod, still room?


Yes sir we still have room for 2. Can I put you down for a definite?

```

```


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

Just got off the phone with catman, last spot taken by me cannot wait until the 3rd.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Steamer said:


> Just got off the phone with catman, last spot taken by me cannot wait until the 3rd.


Yes sir,we now have a full charter. I can't wait either. Get to meet some new faces, fish with an old friend and spend the day fishing with Capt. Sam.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Catman,

Yeah, I'm in. Let me know what I need to do on my end. Thanks much.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hooked4Life said:


> Catman,
> 
> Yeah, I'm in. Let me know what I need to do on my end. Thanks much.


Glad you're on board. Give me a [email protected] 410~218~5706 and I'll fill you in.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Need to know who is definitely going on the trip. The cost is $136.00 per person which each definite is responsible for. When someone doesn't show that cost must be absorbed by the others. We pay a set amount for the boat. It's not like a head boat where you pay as an individual. If we don't have 6 definites buy this Friday I'll cancel the trip so Capt Sam can Redbook that date. Thanks guys.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Not looking good.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Nic, 

Tried to send you a pm but your inbox is full. What's up?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

For whatever reason I can't delete my inbox but you can call me at 410~218~5706.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Guys I have found my best success in inviting around 10 people and collecting half payment up front. Your bound to have someone drop out or have a conflict . When I set up offshore trips I usually invite 12 people knowing the max on the boat I use out of ocean city is six and tell them first ones with cash down are in and once your in backing out requires your space filled before refunding. That's my tactics atleast and usually I end up setting up 2 trips if I'm overwhelmed by responses.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I understand what you are saying but I can't get 1 person to commit.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I keep forgetting to get check to you but will get it out this afternoon. I thought we had enough people to book the trip if not I might be able to get 1 or 2.


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

Catman my Check is going out today as well.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks guy, I was getting a little worried. As of now we have room for 2 more. Call [email protected] 410~218~5706. 
I have firm commitments from- Meself, Gnatman, Sam& Steamer.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hooked4Life said:


> Nic,
> 
> Tried to send you a pm but your inbox is full. What's up?


Finally got it emptied.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Me and my buddy will go, I can possibly get one more if needed. We fished with Sam during trophy season. We did very well including a 41.5", 38" and 31.5" rocks. Calling you now Catman.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK guys the trip is tentively " SOLD OUT".


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> I keep forgetting to get check to you but will get it out this afternoon. I thought we had enough people to book the trip if not I might be able to get 1 or 2.


Check your PM's.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Steamer said:


> Catman my Check is going out today as well.


Check your PM's


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The trip is now SOLD OUT . Thanks to everyone. I'll be getting another trip together in September so if you missed this one maybe you can make that trip.


----------

